
Ask HN: For memorising books, do you prefer a notepad or annotating the margins? - trwhite
Which one have you found to be more effective when reading&#x2F;memorising books? I&#x27;ve found that the notes I right are only effective as long as I&#x27;m engaged by the material.
======
dshoemaker
Keeping a notepad and taking time to write down impressions after a reading
session (or after finishing a section/chapter/book) has been helpful in
retaining key takeaways from texts. It's also surprisingly enjoyable to write
about what impact non-fiction had on you as well so I definitely think this
works for all sorts of reading. And of course if something strikes me in the
middle of reading, I've got a notebook to in as well.

Besides that, and somewhat related to your question, starting/joining a book
club was one of the more enjoyable things I did in my reading life. Get a
group of people together and spend some time talking about what you're
reading! In my case, we weren't even reading the same books, it was just
another place to talk through things that really hit home while we were
reading.

edit: and of course I come across an article about a silent book club here on
HN right after writing this. Book clubs are for everyone but I think the
format here can help broaden the audience
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22023996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22023996)

~~~
trwhite
Thanks for the advice.

------
rshnotsecure
Annotating in the margins. No reason to keep the notes and source material
separate if it can be avoided.

Also use a pen for underlining. That way you don’t have to switch utensils if
using a highlighter when you write in the margins.

------
misiti3780
I read everything on a kindle, use kindle highlights, and then when I am done
with the book (or even better, while im reading it) dump the highlights into
Anki and create different cards from them -- this method has worked well for
me for the past 3 years. I plan on doing it for the rest of my life.

~~~
lberk
Could I ask how you dump the highlights to an external service?

~~~
deepaksurti
I guess he is using a technique similar to those posted in this SO post. [1]

Google tells me there are some third party libs/api's to do this, but nothing
official, ISFICT.

[1] [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5374045/how-to-access-
ki...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5374045/how-to-access-kindle-
highlights-api)

------
keiferski
Using an SRS like Anki will be more effective than any note-taking system,
assuming that you do the cards everyday.

~~~
0583839103
Which one? Anki or AnkiApps?

~~~
keiferski
I use this one:

[https://apps.ankiweb.net/](https://apps.ankiweb.net/)

------
afarrell
Are you trying to memorize the book?

Or are you trying to learn to apply the mental models?

~~~
trwhite
I think the goal is just to retain the information for longer. I often have to
revisit non-fiction just to remind myself what the lessons were, which is time
I'd rather spend learning about new subjects.

------
mkbkn
Notes on paper --> Create/upload on Anki (SRS). Then open the Anki app daily.

